# slackline



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Does anyone have or use a slackline? If so, do you have any advice for a beginner? I just ordered one because I got a super deal on a new 50' line with a "helpline" supposedly to assist us newbies.

I could spend 4 hrs on google just thought I'd ask my weird group of friends! : )


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

set it up low to the ground...hope you have good balance..have fun learning how walk the line

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Make sure your two anchors are solid heavy trees . The stress on the anchors is tremendous due to the physics and leverage involved .


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

And put some carpet wraps around the tree to protect it 
happy tree 
happy slack-liner


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

You can also use 2 steel A frames, secured with 2 of those cork screw party tent storm line pegs per side. That way you can set up in any field and don't need 2 trees planted in exactly the right spot.

I saw this kind of setup in a few festivals. Angle the A frames with the tops outward for greater stability.

And uh.... Videos, please!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

So, slack daddy....Hows this shaping up for ya? I've never done much more than rappelling with rope.

I second that demand for videos.


----------

